# Whipped body butter



## eleraine (Mar 18, 2012)

It's my first body butter - I made it for my daughter who loves loves LOVES lotion (the winter has been quite drying for everyone). I'm a cheapo and refuse to pay like €10-20 a month for creams & lotions that have junk in them. So after some research, I decided to take the plunge and make my own butter.

My daughter has been using my handmade soaps so I know she's not allergic to any of the stuff in them so the butter has some of the same components - shea butter, chamomile-infused olive oil, sweet almond oil, apricot kernel oil, macadamia nut oil, grapeseed oil as well as chamomile powder and some essential oils. I tried it on her this morning and she instantly fell in love with it. 







More info here.


----------



## moosie (Mar 18, 2012)

Sounds awesome!  love the photo!! and yay for non store bought cream junk 

I'm stoked that I have a kitchen aid now, its makes body butters so much more fun to make


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2012)

It sounds wonderful and looks great. How well did the chamomile powder incorporate into the butter?


----------



## eleraine (Mar 18, 2012)

@Hazel, I added it in when the oils were still liquids and beat the heck out of it in order to incorporate everything. No specks or grainy texture but then again, I didn't use a lot of the stuff (about 1/4 tsp).

@moosie, you have a Kitchenaid???? I so want one but my hubby won't let me get one.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Mar 18, 2012)

I finally got my Kitchenaid, the top of the line one that normally sells for $450, when while window shopping for one we found that they had a rebate of $100 and happened to be on sale $75 dollars off and Bed, Bath & Beyond had a 40% off coupon that week.  That made the top of the line one cost less then the starter one at $225 to 250.  $450-$75*.75-100=$181.25.

We felt it was just too good to pass up since with my disability it will also let me be able bake again as well.  Haven't used it for soaping stuff yet but I want to buy a second SS bowl and whip so I can set them aside for just for non-baking uses.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2012)

eleraine said:
			
		

> @Hazel, I added it in when the oils were still liquids and beat the heck out of it in order to incorporate everything. No specks or grainy texture but then again, I didn't use a lot of the stuff (about 1/4 tsp).



What a clever idea! I never thought of adding while the oils were liquid. Doh! Smack my forehead. 



			
				LauraHoosier said:
			
		

> I finally got my Kitchenaid, the top of the line one that normally sells for $450, when while window shopping for one we found that they had a rebate of $100 and happened to be on sale $75 dollars off and Bed, Bath & Beyond had a 40% off coupon that week.  That made the top of the line one cost less then the starter one at $225 to 250.  $450-$75*.75-100=$181.25.



Woo hoo! That is awesome! Lucky you.


----------



## erniemay (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful! I've never made body butter but your pic makes me want to. Looks amazing.


----------



## SoSoapy (Mar 18, 2012)

do u have a recipe? or do you know where to find one? I would love to try making it someday


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2012)

SoSoapy - 

Some people just use shea and oils in either 70%/30% or 60%/40% ratio. You'd have to experiment a bit to see what you might like best. You might even prefer 65% shea and 35% oil or 80% shea and 20% oil. 

Here's a discussion about whipped shea.

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=891

You could try BB's version. It sounds very nice but I haven't gotten around to trying it. 

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body- ... -butter-2/

I'm sure there are many recipes online, too.


----------



## FOhoarder (Mar 19, 2012)

I love your photo!  It looks really luxurious.  I'm going out to get a Kitchen Aid tonight at Kohls with my 30% off coupon!  I hope my first try comes out as nice as yours looks!


----------



## moosie (Mar 19, 2012)

> @moosie, you have a Kitchenaid???? I so want one but my hubby won't let me get one.



It was my valentine gift, he still owed me from Christmas

He keeps asking for desserts but I keep making lotion. Lol!!


----------



## saltydog (Mar 21, 2012)

That looks soo good!


----------



## TamiJ (Mar 23, 2012)

Eleraine,

Your butter looks so rich and wonderful!  We just found out a few months ago that my 15 year old daughter has excema.  Unfortunately, we didn't find out soon enough until 'after' she became my tester for our newly launched B&B line ---  :shock:  All of the different oils, butters, scents, etc... really played havoc with her skin, I felt so bad for her...

She doesn't have a problem with shower gels, bubble baths or anything like that, just things that tend to 'sit' on her skin until they absorb.

Since then, I've just been having her use straight Shea Butter on her skin but I have those particular oils so I think that I may try out your recipe for her!

I was also wondering if your butter was thick enough that it could be piped and/or 'scooped'?  I make Solid Bubble Bath Bars that has a scoop of either soap or sugar scrub but have been using a recipe that calls for Foaming Bath Whip and have been trying to find something thick enough that I can replace it with so I can get away from the Bath Whip.  From the looks of your picture, it seems that this may be my answer???

Thanks for sharing! ~Tami


----------



## eleraine (Mar 24, 2012)

It behaves just like frosting or buttercream - if you bake - so I reckon you could scoop and pipe it. Just do it at soft peak stage. 

Oh, I feel your pain. My son has eczema and the most recent cream I made was a no go. It had shea butter, calendula-infused mix of sunflower oil and sweet almond oil but while his dry skin got better, he broke out into pimples!!!!!!!!!!1 (And he's only 4 mths old!) I suspect he has an allergy to either shea or sweet almond or both. If it is, it'll be a pain because everything commercial or organic here has either one of these two ingredients or both.

So I have to go back to the drawing board - am infusing calendula in organic virgin sunflower oil now and will use that (am hoping his skin gets better) till I can figure out a formula for my butter for him.


----------



## brewsie (Mar 25, 2012)

what a darling photo. this sounds lovely too! i've never seen chamomile powder. is it a powdered tea? or did you make it from chamomile buds?


----------



## judymoody (Mar 25, 2012)

Gorgeous photo!  I'm glad your daughter appreciates your efforts.


----------



## Pamela (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks absolutely divine.....I have been wanting to try this...you have inspired me!!!


----------



## TamiJ (Mar 28, 2012)

eleraine said:
			
		

> It behaves just like frosting or buttercream - if you bake - so I reckon you could scoop and pipe it. Just do it at soft peak stage.
> 
> Oh, I feel your pain. My son has eczema and the most recent cream I made was a no go. It had shea butter, calendula-infused mix of sunflower oil and sweet almond oil but while his dry skin got better, he broke out into pimples!!!!!!!!!!1 (And he's only 4 mths old!) I suspect he has an allergy to either shea or sweet almond or both. If it is, it'll be a pain because everything commercial or organic here has either one of these two ingredients or both.
> 
> So I have to go back to the drawing board - am infusing calendula in organic virgin sunflower oil now and will use that (am hoping his skin gets better) till I can figure out a formula for my butter for him.



Thanks so much Eleraine!  I think that I'll mix up a batch and give it a shot at 'scooping' and 'piping' it.

Ohhhh... you're poor little guy!  Being so itchy must be making him just miserable!  I did a little research just to see what other butters may be good to try (I'm sure that you'e done this as well but just thought I'd share what I found out with you..)

They say that unheated, organic coconut oil is supposed to be effective for excema and I read in a couple different places that Hemp Seed Butter is also very good.  (I make Hemp Seed Lotion but haven't had my daughter try it yet so I don't know if it works or not).  

I hope that you find something that works for him! Take care and have a great day! ~Tami


----------

